# Cajun Red Lightning Mono



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

Thinking about spooling my surf reel with 20#. Any thoughts? If not this line, then which one? Not a big fan of braid. Thanks.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

dont go with cajun crap.... use something like suffix or ande!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Cajun red line is a gimmick to catch fisherman no fish. As a diver red doesn't dissapear under water it simply dulls. The red turns grey/silver. Red Snapper do not become invisible under water they kust change color because of the light spectrum. Go with Ande Premium or Sufix. For casting distance Ande has the edge


----------



## Hysteria Fishing (Jun 27, 2008)

Never NEVER had so many tangles in my LIFE! That stuff is terrible!


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

Suffix is where it's at! Can't beat the quality for the price I think...


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

about 50% more stretch than any other line on the market. The only thing that it is good for in my wifes crafts.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Drop the Cajun that stuff is crap, hands down the worst line on the market. look into Suffix or Ande.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Cajun is crap.More stretch than any line I have ever used.I like berlkey big game or suffix.


----------



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

I can get Sufix Elite or Siege here at home. Which one best fits my application? What color? Clear, camo, green? Would you spool with 20# or 17#. Thanks


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the siege myself. Can't go wrong with clear. I also like the big game (in green) for times where i want to see my line clearly.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a power pro fan....Lol


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I would go with the above suggestions on the brand. If you are shooting for Pomps, I would go for Flourocarbon, but other than that just use your preference. I personally use, 10lb flouro on my main rig and 17 flouro on my heavy rig. And I put a heavier test flouro leader if I need some abrasio resistance. With the lighter test line, you get more capacity and if you hook into something big, you can let it run. I find that I get more bites on the lighter test lines. I've never caught anything in the surf that couldn't be landed on 10 or 12lb line except for one shark at Seagrove last year that probably would have popped some 60 or 80lb line. He was rediculous!


----------

